

Is this the Yelp killer everyone has been waiting for? - DaPerzer
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/15/myfab5/

======
nanomage
I'm not sure, once they go into monitization they might end up just like
yelp.. not showing the good stuff because the businesses did not pay the ever
increasing fees.

[quote] “Small businesses don’t want to pay for an ad from Yelp or deals on
Foursquare or Groupon,” says Seirafi-Pour. “They have deals already. What they
want is a better way to distribute them." [/quote]

I do not see this statement as a 'we will not extort the businesses once our
system is rolling'

Full disclosure: I dislike yelp, and feel it's an extortion service. Once the
delivery end is kicking, i foresee a class action lawsuit for slander.

~~~
DaPerzer
The entire infrastructure is designed to create value for consumers AND
businesses. Consumers can't bash businesses on myfab5 (rightfully or non-
rightfully) like they do on Yelp. Also, how would myfab5 extort a small
business owner if there is no negative content to take down?

